# HPI, Location?



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if for location you can endocrine if a person has diabetes? 
Can you assign a location for what is affected for example depression-neurologic/psychiatric? If you can do this can you please show me policy that allows this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 25, 2009)

I say yes. I am in WI and we use WPS Medicare. Below is a link to something off their site. I think MN is on WPS as well?

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/em_qa.pdf

Look at page 16, #3:
It says you can infer a location of brain from a psych complaint. So I would think the same would apply for diabetes coming from Endocrine.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice 1073358.  I have yet to receive a solid answer, such as this, from my carrier.  We are in the midst of changing MAC's.  I'm dreading this somewhat...time will tell.


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Mar 25, 2009)

thank you so much, very helpful


----------



## LLovett (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thank you very much for posting this!*

I have always counted the location in situations like this and other coders have told me we can't do that. It is nice to have validation.

Again thank you,

Laura, CPC


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jul 1, 2009)

1073358 said:


> I say yes. I am in WI and we use WPS Medicare. Below is a link to something off their site. I think MN is on WPS as well?
> 
> http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/em_qa.pdf
> 
> ...



according to the new WPS FAQ, we can'T use this anymore, does anyone have a copy of the previous FAQ. I do know that it was on there, but like I mentioned before Medicare just revised this in JUNE of this year and now it says you cannot. I just need to show that I was doing it because it was on there. Please help.


----------



## Karolina (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think you could, but I am not in MN and have a different carrier (NHIC). You may be able to use endocrine in ROS if there is appropriate elaboration beyond HPI on this Diabetes, but just the mention of it is just the chief complaint.


----------

